
David Schaff’s Quest to Predict Earthquakes Using Ambient Noise - elorant
http://nautil.us/issue/38/noise/the-last-of-the-earthquake-predictors
======
isxek
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12092154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12092154)

